# The ultimate order of Asian countries, plus Australia



## saren (May 16, 2012)

I am doing a little advance planning for my upcoming trips to Asia, and Australia, the period I need to fill up with destinations is (MAY2-JAN10). I need to fill up 2, 5,or 8 months, with Asian countries, and the rest Australia, altogether the trips will total 8 months. My question is the order in which to visit the countries (going with the climate, looking for cooler, drier months at each destination), avoiding wet, or humid months, when possible. Aside from climate, another factor that will help order the destinations is the availability of discount flights at each destination, like Air Asia, Tiger, Jetstar, and local airlines.

Here are the possible destinations
(mow i have to consider an order).

Australia
JAPAN-( best weather: apr-jun) 
SOUTH KOREA, 
TAIWAN
HONG KONG 
SINGAPORE,
PHILLIPINES, ( i am considering visiting twice, because its an archipelago, and the visa free entry is only 21 days long, so 1 visit for Luzon (north island), a 2nd visit for Cebu (central islands), and maybe a final visit for Palawan, or Mindanao 
INDONESIA, again may require two visits, java (1), and another island (2), I have already visited Bali

When it's all over (Jan10), i have to pick the last destination as the one that offers the cheapest possible flight to Honolulu.

In the past, that used to be Sydney, with Jetstar, the cheapest way to cross the Pacific, but it seems that fare is no longer available, if anyone can recommend an airline, or a flight around Jan10, anywhere in East, or Southeast Asia, (or Australia) to Honolulu, Hawaii, i will choose that place as the final destination. When i say cheap, i mean really cheap, like a couple hundred dollars one way.

Thanks


----------



## saren (May 16, 2012)

I have not heard good stories from Vietnam i do not wish to go there


----------

